# Hatch not opening?



## avip (Jan 28, 2014)

Just bought a 07 Nissan Murano. The tailgate was opening and this past week won't. They only ways to open it is double unlock the car and press the button on the hatch on the back. It won't open anymore with no other way to open it. What needs replacing to get it open?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

has someone turned the lock out on in the glove box?


----------



## avip (Jan 28, 2014)

Im pretty sure no but just incase where exactly is that located and what else could ne an issue if that doesnt resolve It?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

open the glove box and its on the left side


----------

